# Nexus 4



## c0nsilience (May 24, 2022)

Quick question for anyone familiar with ReFX…if I end up creating some folders of my own patches, from sounds that I own the expansions to, will my account get banned?

I’m interested in doing this so not all of my presets are just stored in the cloud, but actually backed up on my own external HD. 


I’ve read a few horror stories of ReFX, although all of my dealings with them have been super positive.

Thanks!


----------



## Sunny Schramm (May 24, 2022)

I can not imagine its a problem as there are a lot people selling their own presets with sources from the factory-lib and expansions they own to others. As the buyer you just need to have the expansions which were used because your patches are just code without samples. But to stay on the 200% safe side you should contact their support. I had also only positive contact with reFX and experienced very fast answers from the support. Just keep in mind "time" - as they are located in canada


----------



## c0nsilience (May 24, 2022)

Sunny Schramm said:


> I can not imagine its a problem as there are a lot people selling their own presets with sources from the factory-lib and expansions they own to others. As the buyer you just need to have the expansions which were used because your patches are just code without samples saved with. But to stay on the 200% safe side you should contact their support. I had also only positive contact with reFX and experienced very fast answers from the support. Just keep in mind "time" - as they are located in canada


Thank you! Yeah, I’ll definitely reach out to them. Appreciate it!


----------



## c0nsilience (May 24, 2022)

reFX has confirmed that they are cool with that, FYI. 🙂👍


----------



## Chris Schmidt (May 24, 2022)

Damn, they're up to 4 now?

I still have 2


----------



## c0nsilience (May 24, 2022)

I’ve heard/read that v. 2 is the best version, save for the dongle.

Do you dig it?


----------



## Sunny Schramm (May 25, 2022)

c0nsilience said:


> I’ve heard/read that v. 2 is the best version, save for the dongle.
> 
> Do you dig it?


Nah...no way  N3 already added a lot good stuff but N4 sounds even better, has much better effects, much better browser- and modulation-possibilities, rezisable and so much more optimization under the hood like loading times, etc. - I barely use Nexus in last years but with N4 I really get back into it. Here are just "some" information from the 4.0 release:


Front panel
The reverbs gained a "shimmer" effect.
Output scope is now synced.
Added new spectrum analyzer.
Added new spectrum analyzer (bars).
Added new spectrogram.
Added new vector scope.
Added new stacked spectrum analyzer.
The skins can now be selected from the three-dot menu.
Hovering over your avatar reveals sync state and statistics.
Your avatar now has a sync and online indicator.

Librarian
The search-field works for folders too now.
Folders can be added to favorites.
Folders are separated by headers, for a clearer overview.
The librarian has a history now, so if you get lost, you can go back easily.
The results are also separated by headers now, when sorted by category.
The preview on/off toggle is now next to it's volume dial, for quicker access.
The tag-display has been modernized.

Arpeggiator
The arpeggiator gained an fully interactive, zoomed out overview at the top.
A new option to "follow" has been added, so when zoomed in it follows the playback.
New editing options have been added (duplicate).

Modulation
The LFOs gained a view of their current shape and output value.
The Mod-matrix sources can now be "shaped" for more accurate control.
The Mod-matrix sources fields are now wider, allowing to read macro-names.

Effects
Effects can now be re-arranged by drag'n'drop.
Added "glitch" FX.
Added "ott" compressor FX.
Added "magnetic" insert FX.
Added "noise" insert FX.
Added "razor" insert FX.
Added a fifth insert FX slot.
The whole FX chain can be saved and loaded.
Each effect has a small set of presets, serving as starting points.

System
Instance
Added option for "arp-sync". Defines how the arp plays when releasing all keys.
Added "microtuning" option with lots of presets. Can also load any .scl file your throw at it.

Preferences
Added "unbounded" mouse, which allows adjustments even for values close to screen edges.


----------

